# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Qual o Tamanho do teu aquário?

## Ricardo Lacerda

Por forma a conhecer melhor o panorama da aquariofilia marinha aqui fica a pergunta...
"Que tamanho tem o teu aquário?"

----------


## Fernando Marques

Não resisto a perguntar quem é o herói que tem um aquário com mais de 5000 litros.....   :Palmas:  

Terá sido o Oceanário de Lisboa a responder ???    :JmdFou:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> Não resisto a perguntar quem é o herói que tem um aquário com mais de 5000 litros...


É o tanque do Rui Ferreira de Almeida.. podes ver tudo sobre este magnífico projecto no seguinte link:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=845

Abraços

----------


## Silverio Torres

600 litros

----------


## Paulo Bravo

O meu tem aproximadamente--3.140 litros.

----------


## Jose Julio Martins

Tenho um tanque com cerca de 650 litros, mais o volume dos tanques de recepção e decantação (cerca de 150 litros).

----------


## Joaquim Adalberto

Hehehe acabei de empatar os 100-200 e os 201-500 !
O meu tem 260 + 105 (sump) = 365 ! Um litro para cada dia do ano hehehe

----------


## Jorge Lopes

O meu aquário tem 60 Litros, mas estou a planear um com 250 litros

----------


## Carlos Gião

O meu "mar" tem 5854 litros...estou em remodelação e limpezas...tenho o "mar" há 5 anos quando voltar a estar decente faço fotos, até lá acredite quem quiser...
um abraço a todos

----------


## João Castelo

Carlos,

Quando tiveres fotos coloca-as.

Adorava ver um aquario dessas dimensoes.

O meu só tem 250 l mas ando cá com umas ideias....

Um abraço.

JC

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

Agora com o meu aqua novo, tem 70x60x40.

----------


## José Pereira

Boa tarde
O meu aquario tem 200x70x60=840 litros. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva a todos.
o meu aqua tem 250l ( ainda sem sump)
abraço
M. Faria

----------


## Tiago Alexandre

O meu aquario leva cerca 120litros

----------


## Paulo Morgado

O meu aquário tem 80 litros!
Vou recomeçar com um pequeno mas, em breve, pretendo montar um com mais de 400 litros.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi
eu tenho um com 420lts mais sump com 65lts o que faz um total de 485 lts
mas sempre a espera de poder fazer maior, porque quanto maior melhor  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

O meu 150X50X50  375L + SUMP 100L = 475L
 :SbOk:

----------


## José Pereira

:Olá:  
o meu aquario tem 2000mmx700mmx600mm=840 litros. :SbOk:

----------


## Marco Carvalho

O meu têm 2000mm*600mm*600mm=720Lts + SUMP 1000mm*400mm*500mm =+-100Lts total 820Lts


Estou ainda a meio da montajem.... a transformar o meu antigo Aquario de 1000mm*400mm*500mm = 200Lts (com mais de um ano de vida) na sump para o novo. 

Marco Nunes Carvalho

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Cerca de 60L (úteis) + sump (25L)

----------


## Matias Gomes

reef 2,80x0,60x0,50, refugio 1,20 x0,40x0,45, sump 1,00x0,45x0,40 total de água 1200 litros maiso ou menos rss

----------


## Jorge Neves

Tenho um com 180x60x70 + -650l àgua livre e um nano que c/o refúgio tem 60l de àgua livre.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues d Sousa

:SbOk:  boms dias da Bermuda para todos,
 o meu aquario tem 150L sem sump, mas quando voltar a portugal estou a planiar em ter um com mais de 800L, por enquanto vou aprendedo com este nini reef a moda da bermuda a com a agua a um metro de casa os tpas ficam mais perto de fazer depois quando voltar para portugal as coisas vao mudar.  :Coradoeolhos:  

 abraços :SbOk:

----------


## Raul Silva Santos

O meu tem  320 L + 140 L da sump ou seja 460 L
Abraços

----------


## Hamilton Morais

Boas
o meu tem 240+73 da sump = 313 litros

----------


## nuno trocado

boas pessoal
o meu tem 120*50*50 = 300litros  :HaEbouriffe: 
abraço nuno

----------


## MAURO PIRES

O meu tem 60 33 33= 66l.

----------


## Ary Sant"Anna

O meu tem 80 x 60 x 40 e SUMP de 80 x 50 x 40 comp x alt x prof ainda não está montado, estou juntando as coisas necessários!!!
Grande abraço à todos
Ary

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas
Tenho montado um aquário c/ 125x55x50 + sump = 400 litros + outro ligado por overflow com 180 litros .
Muito brevemente vou passar só para um com 180x60x60 
abraço
afonso

----------


## Matheus Peixoto

tenho montado um de 100comp x 50alt x 40 larg , nao tem sump , a filtragem é feita por um atman hf 0600(650 l/h) eum whisper 40(760 l/h) , um skimmer boyu wg 310(150 l/h) . A circulaçao é feita por uma sunsun 3000(3000l/h).

   vou colocar umas fotos do meu reff , pois muitos nao acreditam em aquarios sem sump , o meu ja tem 7 meses e tudo que coloquei nele esta vivo e se desenvolvendo bem . 

 por favor pesso opinioes e dicas de vcs , obrigado

----------


## MAURO PIRES

52l

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Olá boas
> Tenho montado um aquário c/ 125x55x50 + sump = 400 litros + outro ligado por overflow com 180 litros .
> Estou neste momento (19/09/2011) a montar outro com 160x60x60 
> abraço
> afonso


...

----------


## PauloEduardo

Boas!
O meu é de 120x45x60 = 324L + 119L da Sump = 443L
Como tenho á volta de 30Kg de Rocha e 24 de Areia, dá para ai uma litragem útil de 400L +/-.

Cumprimentos,

Paulo Eduardo

----------


## RuiSáPinto

boas o meu tem 135*70*60  sump 100X50X50 CompXLargXAltura, circulação 2Xwortech mp 40 es escumador ati power cone 250

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Aquario + 2 sumps+refuguio+aqua cavalos marinhos +- 2200 litros

----------

